# Snow machine registration



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I just had a polaris given to me. It's a 1980 would like to use it for ice fishing. What do I need to register it? I have never owned one before.

Need to get a few parts also. What are good places to find old parts? It's a 1980 polaris 340 tx.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Bill of sale from previous owner then get title then get sticker.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

................


----------

